# hooray new Jet ProShop Table Saw



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Hooray I just bought a new 10" Jet Proshop Tablesaw with a router lift from rockler. I looked everywhere and this seemed like the best bang for my buck
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18483

Now If I could get home to use it..... oh well I'll be sure to keep y'all updated and let you know how everything goes together and performs


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new saw Lucas. I'm hearing a lot of good reports from owners about this saw, so please do keep us posted on how it goes for you.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

When you get it in, and get productive with it, we would love to see a review of this saw...


----------

